# Valparaiso T-Pier



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Very chilly. ESE Wind pretty strong. 6" visibility. 

Not any hints of fish, threw a parachute net multiple times with 1 glass minnow to show for it. 

Never actually seen the conditions so bad here all at once. 

Through a little of everything with no luck. 

Mullet guys haven't seen a single mullet all night either.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

FWC showed up last night, super nice, said he hasn't seen a fish in 2 days all the way from White Point to Us.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Red Tide!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

lobsterman said:


> Red Tide!


Apparently! It must just be the aftermath damage, I should have asked him about it but it totally skipped my thoughts


----------

